# First ever forum post



## Snowdrop

Hello, 

I've never joined a forum before and this is my first ever post (please be gentle with me). I'm TTC #1 and I've been lurking on this site for a couple of months - the info has been really useful so I decided it was time to join.

Anyway, that's it for now from me, just a quick hello to everyone before I move to the TTC boards ...

x


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/Hellos%20and%20stuff/thGlitter-Hello.gif

Good luck with TTC! I hope it doesn't take you too long. :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Jo

Welcome to B'N'B
we'll be gentle x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:


----------



## maybebaby

:hi: and Welcome!!


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## Suz

:wave: Welcome to BnB!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Helloooooo & welcome!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Hello welcome to BnB all the best xx


----------

